# New Club Merchandise Range Now Launched!



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

After a lot of discussion and filtering through suppliers and products we now have a brand new selection of clothing! We have also included a couple of new accessories to which a few more will hopefully be added soon.

The new range comprises a great choice of t-shirts, fleeces, rugby shirts, jackets and hats so there is something for everyone and more!
























These are some of the items now available. So why not visit the club shop right now to place your order...

Please make sure to read our Club Merchandise Information before submitting your order.


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

hope ya don't mind a little criticism, but the detail pics are pretty small mate, if ya buying cloths online its hard enough to see if ya like it when its a large pic.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Trev TT said:


> hope ya don't mind a little criticism, but the detail pics are pretty small mate, if ya buying cloths online its hard enough to see if ya like it when its a large pic.


At the moment we are limited to the pictures supplied by our supplier , in time we hope to improve these by having the actual garments modelled by members.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

must resist, must resist [smiley=bigcry.gif] don't make a "willing member" gag :wink: must resist, must resist [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

The fleece tops look good but need more detailed pics


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Whack01 said:


> The fleece tops look good but need more detailed pics


I can say from personal experience the products are high quality... I will try and get some pictures of my bits up ASAP.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

jammyd said:


> I will try and get some pictures of my bits up ASAP.


seriously!!!!! are you doing it on purpose [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

I agree needs better pics, but also some items don't have options for size or colour. Does that mean that they are not available yet or we can just email you the size and colour?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slineTT said:


> I agree needs better pics, but also some items don't have options for size or colour. Does that mean that they are not available yet or we can just email you the size and colour?


The bear and brolly only come in one size but the rest are available in various sizes/colours


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

slineTT said:


> I agree needs better pics, but also some items don't have options for size or colour. Does that mean that they are not available yet or we can just email you the size and colour?


As above really. We don't have the products "in stock" to take picture of them. We are processing orders as they are received direct from th supplier so we never see them unless we buy them ourselves. We can't afford to buy in a load, so until committee / reps buy one of each item we can't get any more pictures.

Which items are you thinking should have more options? As far as I know all the items have the options they should have, or are available in.

Nick


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you Nem I appreciate the effort you are all putting on this.

So the Short Sleeved T-Shirt - Mens doesn't seem to have drop down menu options. The Polaris Fleece Shell - Mens does have the options menu so that I can choose colour and size.

Can you please clarify?

Thank you

Elias


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Elias,

You are spot on buddy, some of the options are not there. Each clothing item had an option on it when we launched and also upto about 3-4 days ago as i have been checking each one as i do some work....... but yes the options have vanished :? 

Paul


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Something gone wrong there then. They should all have options there, so I'll have to have a look later this evening and fix that. Seems the same for a few items actually.

No idea how thats happened, thank for pointing it out 8)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right, think thats sorted it. I've had to go back through and re-add all the options again :?


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you Nem, a slow day at work here, so I think I will spend a bit of money on TTOC clothing. Thank you.

Elias


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

cant believe there isnt a hooded top? :roll:

i would definately have bought one!

is there going to be any more additions to the club shop??


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

We can do other items, so if you are serious I can get you a price for a hoody and send you some info and picture of the item, then we can process it as a special order.

We have access to a large range of items, like 1000's of them, but we've had to pick out a range to have in the club shop without having too much in there.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slineTT said:


> Thank you Nem, a slow day at work here, so I think I will spend a bit of money on TTOC clothing. Thank you.
> 
> Elias


Can we have some photies when your order arrives :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Nem said:


> We can do other items, so if you are serious I can get you a price for a hoody and send you some info and picture of the item, then we can process it as a special order.
> 
> We have access to a large range of items, like 1000's of them, but we've had to pick out a range to have in the club shop without having too much in there.


i am serious nick, i think it would be a seller as hoodies are quite popular... great to have on the alpine meet 

would all depend on price and if it looked decent enough


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> slineTT said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Nem, a slow day at work here, so I think I will spend a bit of money on TTOC clothing. Thank you.
> ...


Sure I will model for the good of the club. But I had a quick look of some of the new merchandise during the last Ace Cafe meet and i have to admit they looked really nice. I will keep you updated.........


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > We can do other items, so if you are serious I can get you a price for a hoody and send you some info and picture of the item, then we can process it as a special order.
> ...


The Hoody we can get is a decent quality, 'er in door's has one and it is nice


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Can we get a pic up?

It'd be good if it had TTOC in the usual pic style badged on the back - that would look quite good?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So far everything we have ordered has been excellent quality, gents if you are looking for a Christmas present the lady's jacket is great ask Hev for details (and a photie wouldn't go amiss Hev)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > We can do other items, so if you are serious I can get you a price for a hoody and send you some info and picture of the item, then we can process it as a special order.
> ...


No problem. I'll get you some info, I can always add it to the shop if people want it. 

All the clothing currently has the TTOC logo embroidered on the front left chest area, and nothing on the back. We could change that, but it would mean paying more setup costs to have another logo on there also.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

what ever happened to the nice TT's t-shirt for women... LOL :lol: :lol: thought that was the best one.. :lol: :lol: well a brolly and jacket has been ordered


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> what ever happened to the nice TT's t-shirt for women... LOL :lol: :lol: thought that was the best one.. :lol: :lol: well a brolly and jacket has been ordered


Nice TT's is still around we only have a few left, but for you, I can do you a deal I am sure it will suit you 

The clothes come in about a week from point of order


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Just ordered Jacket and brolly... Have you had any thought about what i discussed with ya at the meet?

1) the Normal tax disk holder with TTOC logo ontop (i hate the aluminium ones they always fall off on me)
2) The bottom of numberplate surround... (mine says Hadwick Audi or summat.. the front one has actually dropped off and makes the licence plate look high now) :roll: Think there just abit of plastic that sticks to the licence plate like this


















anyone know why the pictures aren't being resized like usual? :roll:


----------

